# Oto Catfish Issue



## silent069 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just went out and bought 2 Oto Catfish from a local LFS a day ago. They were quite busy and when I was ready for my order to be bagged I went and grabbed a few other items. First mistake. When I was finished I was given a bag of the fish that I order and I looked inside and saw 2 oto's that seemed fine, both were moving around.
I got home and prepped my tank for acclimating. After an hour I cut part of the bag to allow some of the tank water to flow in. Second Mistake.
Thats when I noticed one of the Oto's was swimming funny in the bag. It turns out he is missing his tale, he is a little pale looking and it's breathing really heavily compared to the other. 
I didn't have a quarantine tank until today so I immediately took him out but I have no idea what he might have. I really cant seem anything clinging on him. I think his one gill has a small white spot and doesn't have the same range of motion as the other. He doesn't seem to be eating much at all either. I have been looking over the internet to see what this might be but it is really getting confusing. Anyone have any ideas? If I can get a picture to post I will.

I would simply take him back but The LFS is an hour away and I'm working the next 7 days straight.


----------



## silent069 (Jul 4, 2011)

just wanted to update the oto's condition over the last 10 hours. I treated for an external parasite because it sounded like he had fluke and the jungle external parasite treats for a wide range of things. As of this morning I notice that his breathing is much better and the white dot on his gill has almost completely disappeared.

I also noticed his front left pectoral fin? seems to be rotting as well.

I hope he pulls through!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Otos turning pale is normal when you are bringing them home. They can do it in a response to temperature or stress. As for treatment sounds like your doing the right thing, but from what you descried I would say it is ick, and that would need a different medicine. Also I would watch out on those other ones, a lot of times if 1 is sick, all of them are, the symptoms just hide them selves well. O and I think they make something to help heal wounds and stuff like that, I want to say it was called melafix. Doesnt really work on the curing diseases like it says, but I have seen it help wounds like it says. 

Make sure he has plenty of food, thats probably the best thing you can do. Usually Otos are starved at stores, and transport (although they are awesome fish they arent the most tolerant). If they dont get what they want they dont eat, even if they are starved and they have an edible food in front of them. 

Since you said he is in a new tank make sure you give him some blanched zucchini and or cucumbers (english ones are the best). I have a whole video on how to do that somewhere in my sig. Id still at least tell the people at the store, so if he does die at a later date you can exchange him. As a tip for picking out Otos in stores, ALWAYS GO FOR THE FAT ONES! Of course assuming they are healthy with no disease.


----------

